# Getting friends in usa



## terichet (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to get friends from this wonderful country that i really love.I am from west africa,burkina faso,the country of african cinema and television(FESPACO).


----------



## Nelzon (Aug 3, 2009)

terichet said:


> I want to get friends from this wonderful country that i really love.I am from west africa,burkina faso,the country of african cinema and television(FESPACO).


Just keep on posting to forums and people will get to know you.


----------

